# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  My amphibians and reptiles!! MUST SEE!!

## Murray of the Deep

Axolotl: Axolotl eating tubifex worms!! - YouTube
Malayan box and red eared sliders: Red eared and malayan box turtle eating time!! - YouTube
Cane toad : Cane toad eating - YouTube
<---Philippines crocodile skink(gray's water skink)
Adf/Acf Community tank
Leave a comment or like

----------


## Daniel

Every tried licking the cane toad?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> Every tried licking the cane toad?


Lol no its disgusting and i might get poison with it :AR15:

----------

